# which is better for a 10 year old... seaworld, animal park or legoland



## rsonc (Apr 8, 2008)

We are going to multiple parks during the summer on one of our trips.. we will be going to disneyland and wanted to go to another park while we were there. 

I was planning on taking my 10 year old to legoland but someone said he might get bored, so I was trying to decide between seaworld, animal park and legoland. 

Any suggestions on which one he might have more fun at, we have never been to any of them and he is more into rides (he doesn't like big rides). 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## SDKath (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, we live 20 minutes from all 3 of them.  Wild Animal park has no rides except the tram that goes around to see the animals.  My 8 year old girl likes it a lot but she has always been into animals.

Legoland is for younger kids.  5-6 is the norm in age so I think 10 might be a bit too old.  But it does have a LOT of nice rides (that are not that big).  If it's their first time at Legoland, it might be fun.

Sea World is my personal favorite since there are so many shows to see.  My 8 yo still loves it despite us having season passes and going almost every Saturday.  

I would say honestly the best bet might be 2 days at Disneyland!  There are lots of rides (big and small) and tons to do (both CA Adventure and DL).  For that age group, DL is the biggest hit hands down.  Second would be Sea World.

Katherine


----------



## applegirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that at 10 years old, Legoland is probably below his level.  The animal park is very cool, especially the tram ride that makes you feel like you are on a Safari.  The only downside to the Animal Park in summer is it can be VERY hot in Escondido, sometimes approaching 100 which is tough on kids. Seaworld has lots to offer, animals, shows and play area (including a water park-like area).  Both are good choices, depends on what is important to the child.

You should also post this question in the San Diego forum on Trip Advisor and you will get some better local opinions on the matter.

Good luck!

For your Disneyland portion, you may want to check out Ridemax.com and the book "unofficial guide to Disneyland". Both can help make your trip nice and smooth (especially during busy summer times).

Janna


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree for the same reasons that from the 3 you mentioned I think Seaworld would be the most fun for a ten year old.  That said, you have Knott's Berry Farm not to far from Disneyland and they have tons of rides.  I really like Seaworld but is is more about shows than rides.  The animal park in the summer is unbearably hot (poor animals!)  I would end by saying if you've never been to the San Diego zoo (not the animal park) it has got to be hands down the best zoo in the country.  I can't imagine a zoo being bigger or more beautiful, so if you can add a 3rd thing to your trip San Diego zoo is amazing.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 9, 2008)

Great point.  I forgot about the Zoo.  It really is fantastic.  And it's on the coast so it won't be so steaming hot.  Wild Animal Park is in the desert so it will scorch in the summer.  

My 8yo DD is doing an overnight camp at Wild Animal Park in 2 weeks with her school.  They will be camping there overnight as part of an educational program.  How cool is that??  Wish I was a kid again.

Kath


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2008)

I vote for Sea World - lots of fun, interactive stuff to see and do.  And plenty to keep a 10 year old's interest.  After the rides and crowds at Disneyland, it'd be a nice diversion.  For as much as I liked Knotts Berry Farm, it was mostly ALL roller coaster type rides.  Fun for awhile, but predictable after a bit of time.

The Wild Animal Park is nice, if you like "hoofed stock," from a great distance.  I wasn't all that impressed, and I love animals.  After awhile, they all started to look the same.

The Zoo would be a good second choice after Sea World, since it's a more "up close and personal" kind of place than the Wild Animal Park.  The variety of animals there is better than the Wild Animal Park, I think.  The Zoo moved all their hoofed stock to the Wild Animal Park, which is why they're so different.  And it also explains why the Zoo doesn't have many hoofed stock animals anymore.  They're running around in the wide open spaces at the WAP.

Dave


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 9, 2008)

We are looking to take our Grandsons to Legoland next Spring.  One will just have turned 8 and the other 6 and both love legos.  Will the 8 year old be to old?


----------



## lprstn (Apr 9, 2008)

LegoLand is for 7 yrs and younger, depending on how adventurous the child is.  My then 7 year old thought it was boring...I even have the bored expression that was on his face in many of the pictures.  

My vote is Knott's Berry Farm, Six Flags, Universal Studios and Sea World.


----------



## swift (Apr 9, 2008)

I also agree about the San Diego Zoo. You won't regret it! http://www.sandiegozoo.org/zoo/index.html  If not the zoo then Sea World would be my next choice.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 9, 2008)

Legoland just added 3-4 rides for the older child this year; IMHO 8 yrs olds will enjoy themselves.    On the original note I totally agree with the posters that Sea World or Zoo would be a nice 'change' from Disney and on the coast, so much cooler in the summer.


----------



## chemteach (Apr 9, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> We are looking to take our Grandson to Legoland next Spring.  One will just have turned 8 and the other 6 and both love legos.  Will the 8 year old be to old?



I have girls, so maybe it's different, but they were 8 and 6 last year and we went to Legoland at least 4 times during our week in Carlsbad last summer.  We also had a 10 year old boy with us from another family and he had a good time.  We went mornings and evenings (had a 3 month pass from Costco) and it worked well.  The boy is addicted to Legos, so that made a big difference for him.


----------



## rsonc (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, 

Thanks for all of the advise. I think we might look at seaworld. 

This is my 10 years old and 19 year olds "dream vacation" and they wanted to take the motorhome and drive to different theme parks along the way. My oldest and her boyfriend will hit the beach when we are in San Diego..

What we are planning on doing is spending 3 days between Disneyland/C.A. park.. then we were spending one day in San Diego (I think we will look at sea world) then we will be heading back to Great America (santa clara)  on the way home and spend 3-4 days up there between that park and their waterpark. 

Now I just need to find campgrounds near everything... any suggestions?


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 9, 2008)

We took my son to Legoland when he was eight (and very close to becoming nine) and he loved Legoland. I found myself dreading going there, but I actually liked it too.


----------



## Lawlar (Apr 9, 2008)

*ZOO*



swift said:


> I also agree about the San Diego Zoo. You won't regret it! http://www.sandiegozoo.org/zoo/index.html  If not the zoo then Sea World would be my next choice.



I also vote for the zoo.  I've been there many times and I enjoyed every visit.  Our grandkid really loves it.  Also, next to the zoo are numerous museums, including a train museum full of model trains.  The Space Museum is also great (and next to the zoo).

SeaWorld has gotten awfully expensive (the food especially), crowded, and the shows are noisy (and I'm a BUD shareholder, so this statement is against my interests).

The Animal Park is fun but there is less to do their than at the zoo (The zoo started the Animal Park as a place to put their extra animals and for breeding).


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 10, 2008)

I grew up in Orange County so maybe that's why I feel this way BUT...one day at Disneyland and one day at California Adventure is plenty (we did the 2fer (2 parks for one price) almost exactly 30 days apart and even then...we left saying it would be a LOOOOONG time before we'd go back.  Even my 4 and 5 year old were asking to go home after a couple of hours after we got to California Adventure.  It's just so darn overcrowded.  It's hard for me to think anything that is 3 minutes long is worth waiting 1-1/2 hours for.  So picture standing in lines for 2 days straight in the hot sun and I doubt you would want to do 3 days of it.  I'm not a big zoo lover, honestly I didn't want to go the first time we went to San Diego zoo, but it really is that awesome.  It's like you step into another world (it killed all other zoo's for me because it is so superior to the rest I've been to).  If your kids really like roller-coaster type rides Knotts has better rides for teenagers than Disneyland.


----------



## davis6 (Apr 10, 2008)

SEA WORLD I have 4 kids 12 and under.  I live in so CAl


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

rsonc said:


> Wow,
> 
> 
> What we are planning on doing is spending 3 days between Disneyland/C.A. park.. then we were spending one day in San Diego (I think we will look at sea world) then we will be heading back to Great America (santa clara)  on the way home and spend 3-4 days up there between that park and their waterpark.



I would not spend 3-4 days a Great America.  2 days is plenty.  Actually - you can do it in one day, easy.  I'd add one more day in San Diego and one more day at Disneyland.  Or 2 days in San Diego.


----------



## swift (Apr 10, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I would not spend 3-4 days a Great America.  2 days is plenty.  Actually - you can do it in one day, easy.  I'd add one more day in San Diego and one more day at Disneyland.  Or 2 days in San Diego.



I agree. Great America is a 1 day park. It is not that big compared to DisneyLand. If you can add more time in San Diego. If you are looking for vacation time in Santa Clara I am afraid you will be disappointed.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 10, 2008)

*If your child plays with Legos is the question*

My son is just turned 10 and he loves anything to do with Lego's.  He can spend half a day at Downtown Disney in Orlando at the Lego store and is amazed at their displays. 

So bottom line, if your son is a Lego addict - then he will love it.  I have Lego's all over my house and my son must have thousands of pieces.  It is his favorite activity behind fishing and bike riding.  So, if your son builds Lego's and enjoys them, then Lego land will not be boring for him.  If he does not fall into the Lego Addict category, your funds might be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## xyl22xya (Apr 10, 2008)

For a 10 year old that likes rides spend a few hours at Belmont Park (www.belmontpark.com).  

During the summer the zoo has some fun activities in the evening.

When you are sick of amusement parks check out one of the museums at Balboa park.


----------



## twinglez (Apr 10, 2008)

My 16 y/o like the Wild Animal park along with Sea world.  But she is really into animals.  Balboa is fun what about surf lessons??

Have a great time.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 10, 2008)

We love Seaworld, but for rides, I go with Belmont Park, great old restored roller coaster, plus one of my favorite beaches to swim.
Liz


----------

